
XPRIZE launches $15m competition to teach 250m kids literacy through open-source - chlchl
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/global-learning-xprize/x/8706347
======
larsholdgaard
This is so awesome. I REALLY hope this happens :)

------
chlchl
Awesome that it's going to be open-sourced

------
fourthcircle
Wow this is huge :D :D

------
jonobacon
Loving it. :-)

------
johannesthansen
Awesome

------
alexvaleur
Awesome!

------
codydoc
this is epic

------
alexurzopia
awesome!

